# Ester C for ears



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone had an experience with feeding Ester C to puppies to help with their ears ie the correct set to them? I have read online that a lot of GS people believe Ester C will help get those ears up. I have a friend raising Australian Shepherd puppies that was told to give the pups Ester C to achieve the perfect button ears. I dont see how it can do both and I dont understand what is in Ester C that would help them go up or button over. I know people are taping, and gluing and God knows what else to achieve that perfect look but this Ester C idea didnt add up to me. I was told it is not just the vitamin C in Ester C but the other ingredience also that helped. Many puppies have ears that go askew when teething but they will settle down once those teeth come through. Anyone out there that has information on this one?


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Ester C is vitamin C and Calcium. I do not believe that puppies should be supplemented with Calcium...especially any large breed puppy. This is an old wives tale by the way. You will find one vet that wrote an article about the use of Ester C with no studies to back it up [-(. Good all fashion taping and genetics...thats alll that really work.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gina Pasieka said:


> Ester C is vitamin C and Calcium. I do not believe that puppies should be supplemented with Calcium ... especially any large breed puppy. This is an old wives tale by the way. ....



Big big agreement here!


----------

